# Solar eclipse as seen from Mars



## Em in Ohio (Apr 26, 2022)

One of the moons of Mars left its shadow on the sun.  This is the view if we were standing on Mars! " NASA Perseverance rover captures the best video of a Martian solar eclipse ever.  The Mastcam-Z camera system onboard the NASA’s Perseverance Mars rover captured the most zoomed-in and highest frame-rate video of a Phobos solar eclipse ever taken from the Martian surface."  (Turn on your volume)

https://www.accuweather.com/en/spac...t-ever-video-of-martian-solar-eclipse/1177894


----------



## Pepper (Apr 26, 2022)

Fabulous Em!  Astronomy was my first love!  Thanks for the link!


----------

